# Cool Vinyl Decals "Mr. Plow"



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I had my sign guy make these for me. I thought maybe others might want some too, so he said he would sell them. You can reach him here: http://www.696signs.com


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I like the american owned and operated what are they running?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool. Hey your phone number is a couple digits off from my home phone! plus different area code. 563-39xx


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

dfdsuperduty;819486 said:


> I like the american owned and operated what are they running?


I just called him. He says $7.00 each plus postage if you are not local. He also said he could do better if anyone wanted a quantity of them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;819515 said:


> I like them.


Trader!:realmad:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

the american one would be sweet if it was the size of my tail gate


----------

